# 50+ Picture thread!



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

How about a 50+ picture thread! I'll start with a few. Not great pics. 























-Rick (51 - Killingly, CT)


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Ravewoofer without a bike. Age 58.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Ravewoofer's bike. Pivot Mach429.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

Right now, I'm in a sling from shoulder surgery. I'm hoping to be back on the bikes (moto and mountain) as well as barefoot water-skiing by May. I'll try to contribute then. 

I never take pics as I never stop during a ride. I plan to try to do more of that, especially with my son now that he's really progressed and riding with me.

All the best to everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Not many pics of me on the bike. Quite a few running, I guess they have more photographers at events. I'm 52.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Soon to be 53.

Here I am last month after a bad crash (AC Separation grade 3) and three weeks later back on the bike for a New Years spin around the neighborhood:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Crossing a stream this past summer. I was only 56 back then.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Coming up on 52 soon. 










Still rolling along! ???


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Seeing as our annual winter 24 Hour is cancelled, nostalgia demands I post some pics of that (It should have been this weekend) 
I've done it solo on a singlespeed every year for the last 15 years.

When I was a young lad in my mid 60s, about 10 years ago on ice but with studs.


Getting older but not wiser, sideways, no studs, black ice. Stayed on, (Would have walked it, but there was a photographer, vanity is a curse  )


Still grinning 20 hours in. Who says riding singlespeeds is hard? Think I was 70 then.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

View attachment 1911636
View attachment 1911637
View attachment 1911636
View attachment 1911637
View attachment 1911636


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Still riding the single speed 29+ at a young 61.
Pic from last ride 46 miles in 5 hours with 4000'


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Can we make this thread a sticky?!?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm just a youngster in this group at 54.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Yeti rider69 (Jan 16, 2021)

Riding Moosic Mountain in Pennsylvania. Know as the Moab of PA. Hit peak foliage the first time I came here. Pictures were awesome!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Young 55 year old here....


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

50 years young last August


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Me on the right, 63 years old in Feb 2021. My "younger" buddy Tony, 60 years old. I'm thinking e-bike for my 75th birthday. If you're in San Diego, come ride with us "old guys"


----------



## mgarritson (Aug 16, 2019)

51 and still breathing...


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I posted pics earlier, but here's a video of me at 52 years old from last month on my local trails the day I crashed and had stage 3 AC separation. It was about 34 degrees but a nice December day.

I like how my jacket looks like a cape flapping in the wind. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2004)

Turning 62 this week. I've waited many years for a trail like DTE.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today's ride was a mix of ice, snow, mud and slush. All the elements of winter. Milder than usual but a cold front is coming. Enjoying this ride


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeti rider69 said:


> View attachment 1911814
> View attachment 1911811
> 
> Riding Moosic Mountain in Pennsylvania. Know as the Moab of PA. Hit peak foliage the first time I came here. Pictures were awesome!
> ...


I've ridden there many times. I'm from Hazleton and ride the Moon a good bit along with Mtn Top, Jim Thorpe, Trexler, Sals, mostly everything within a 2 hour ride. It really is pretty cool riding the rocks.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My best race last year...


----------



## croft (Aug 24, 2013)

52 last summer , Had a whirlwind 7 days riding North Shore, Squamish and Whistler , totally drained myself and loved it , spent a week recovering  Going back agin this summer woohoo


----------



## cat3shark (Feb 4, 2021)

Old man on a bike.

"It is the unknown around the corner that turns my wheels." _- Heinz Stücke_


----------



## cat3shark (Feb 4, 2021)

croft said:


> 52 last summer , Had a whirlwind 7 days riding North Shore, Squamish and Whistler , totally drained myself and loved it , spent a week recovering  Going back agin this summer woohoo
> View attachment 1912793


That looks simply amazing!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The elusive & mischievous Sparticus in the wild. This was taken on a snowbird trip to AZ in Feb, 2019. I was only 65 back then...









My girlfriend & me at McDowell Soronan Preserve a few days later.








=sParty


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

Some of you been around a lot longer, but still make the cut at 50. 
Love the North Woods...


----------



## DoctorJD (Jan 15, 2004)

Two of my favorite pictures. My 23-year-old hippie son and I at Tsali a couple of years ago. The one below it is us on the motocross track. This was taken a little while before he went off to college and we sold all the dirt bikes...with the exception of the YZ250 that I'm riding in the picture. Started this kid riding mtb back when he was a little guy. Now that he's off on his own, it's a passion of his, and he's a darn good rider. THIS is why I take care of myself. So I can have these moments. I'm 58 and I plan to have many more rides with this kiddo before I hang it up.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I prefer to remain anonymous


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

DoctorJD said:


> THIS is why I take care of myself. So I can have these moments. I'm 58 and I plan to have many more rides with this kiddo before I hang it up.


Riding with my boys (24 and 21) is definitely a large part of my motivation for staying strong as well! I'm 55 and here's a pic from a ride with my "hippie" son from last year


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

A couple of pics from my most recent ride, last weekend on the Black Canyon Trail with my pup Cooper. I’m only 55 and feel like I have decades of good single track rides ahead of me!


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Out on the pushy, recovering from a busted hip. Got hit by a distracted female in her Bull bar equipped 4WD. No full weight bearing, so had a crutch strapped to my back in case things went to sh!t







The other week, playing cameras







I've got a photo album titled comfy seats in unusual locations, with discarded furnitureitems I run across in my travels


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

MOJO K said:


> I prefer to remain anonymous
> 
> View attachment 1916640


Come outta the closet Mojo, let's see some teeth.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Whistler off Top of the World, Rainbow Rim of the Grand Canyon and Mag 7 in Moab


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A couple of years ago some friends and I rode White Rim in a day in Canyonlands National Park for my 53rd birthday. I came up just shy of 2 miles for every year of age.


----------



## cat3shark (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeti rider69 said:


> View attachment 1911814
> View attachment 1911811
> 
> Riding Moosic Mountain in Pennsylvania. Know as the Moab of PA. Hit peak foliage the first time I came here. Pictures were awesome!
> ...


Got to ride there - that is some beautiful scenery!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

cat3shark said:


> That looks simply amazing!


Whister/Squamish is the only place I've ever ridden that's BETTER than the hype.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Rolling up on 51


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

What happens when a single speed MTB'er gets a road bike.
Single speed of course...









Channelling my inner Nino...









Impersonating a roadie, with gears this time!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great thread: Nice to put some faces to so many usernames I've had interactions with over so many years on this site.

I'm 59 and don't feel a day over 58.










My niece and I with her college graduation present from her parents.


----------



## Oldyote (Jun 22, 2017)

Turned 50 in December - Bought myself a present.


----------



## Wakamole (Jun 1, 2020)

My reward for turning 65 this month - new Banshee Paradox V3.


----------



## Tepi-46 (Jan 30, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Wakamole, viesti: 15230312, jäsen: 875741"]
Palkintoni 65-vuotiaasta tässä kuussa - uusi Banshee Paradox V3.

View attachment 1918000

[/LAINATA]


----------



## Tepi-46 (Jan 30, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Tepi-46, viesti: 15233124, jäsen: 904156"]
[QUOTE = "Wakamole, viesti: 15230312, jäsen: 875741"]
Palkintoni 65-vuotiaasta tässä kuussa - uusi Banshee Paradox V3.

[LIITÄ = täysi] 1918000 [/ LIITÄ]
[/ LAINATA]
[/LAINATA]
A 70 th anniversary gift for yorself.2 years 8000km,in the woods.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

TOP- Gary on the left, 81 and frequent riding bud. This was 5 days ago along the city path near I-25 and Garden of Gods. I turned 59 in November.

2nd picture- About 2 years ago at the top of Buckhorn and above Captain Jacks. Just to the left of me is "the antenna farm" on top of NORAD. You can see them sticking up in the background. Mr Day Glo Joe on right is sporting his brand new $6000 e-bike. He sure made the climb up Buckhorn look easy that day.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

57. Probably too late to grow up now.


----------



## VFR Boy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm 52 in a couple of months, just built this 2004 XTC2 from a bare frame assorted spare parts during covid lockdown mostly from old 2nd hand spare parts.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Up









Down









50+ is not that age to stay at home


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's my photo. I'm 66 now but I was probably about 61 when this photo was taken. The bike was new then.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Me BMX racing at Escape Country in the now Rancho Santa Margarita, Ca. area. Circa 1974.
StingRay and Vans shoes of course. Notice the taped pant leg on the drive side Classic!








Me last week riding single tracks at Dog Park, in San Clemente, Ca. .









Still love to pedal in dirt. Just skip the gap jumps


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

My favorite biking memory in 2019 at 57-years old...can't wait to race again in 2021!


----------



## RicoMack (Jun 29, 2020)

makemann said:


> My favorite biking memory in 2019 at 57-years old...can't wait to race again in 2021!
> View attachment 1921210


The Leadville 100 race? Did you get a belt buckle? Do they even give belt buckles now-a-days or am I showing my age? Rode it twice when I lived in Boulder in the 90s, never won a buckle but had a great time. Good luck this year.


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks! I raced it when I turned 50 in 2012, but finished in 12:01:44. One of the most heartbreaking finishes.

I was able to get back in 2019 and got my buckle.

Increasing my training this year and trying for the Big Buckle.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

makemann said:


> Thanks! I raced it when I turned 50 in 2012, but finished in 12:01:44. One of the most heartbreaking finishes.
> 
> I was able to get back in 2019 and got my buckle.
> 
> Increasing my training this year and trying for the Big Buckle.


That's quite an achievement. I've done 100 mile road races, but never XC. I imagine it's a grime and grind. Probably no drafting down Power Line. High altitude makes it even tougher. Well done.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

My 11 yr old son heading out for practice at The Tennessee National at Windrock this past weekend, he raced, I was smart enough to know it was way above my skill level. Then us on the motorsikles the weekend before. I'll be 62 in a couple weeks, April 1. Having another child/son at 50 was one of the best decisions ever! He gets the best version of me and he motivates me to be better every day.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"Having another child/son at 50 was one of the best decisions ever!" I get tired just thinking about that.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

HA! That's what most of my friends said too! All my other kids were grown and gone, my wife is 17 yrs. younger. After several years of discussion we decided to go for it. Now I'm the cool dad that does cool stuff with all my sons friends. Running circles around most of the other dads 20+ years younger. I'll take it all day, loving life right now.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

ddoh said:


> "Having another child/son at 50 was one of the best decisions ever!" I get tired just thinking about that.


I was 50 when we had our first and only. That was what prompted me to get off my tail and get back on the bike after a 10+ year hiatus because I wanted to be around long enough to see her grow up. Even though it took longer to get back into shape, it's been great and I'm enjoying riding now more than ever. She's turning 8 in a couple weeks and helps keep me young insteading of becoming an old crumudgeon .... well at least less of one than I would be without her!


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

At the 2019 cape epic, I was a volunteer to guarantee a spot so I can race.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

5th year of spending 8-10 months on my bike. This pic was near Grand Gulch Mine in the Grand Canyon - Parashant National Monument in April 2021 on a 1800+ mile ride leaving Tucson, arriving in Santa Fe. 115k elevation gain, 24 riding days, no ibuprofen, copious amounts of marijuana, food and water. I live like I am 15, doctor approved. For more about my adventures by bike there is a link in my profile to some of my horrible writing in numerous stages...


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Living life to the fullest! Keep rock'in it dude.....


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Living life to the fullest! Keep rock'in it dude.....


🤘🤘🤘 @Pedalto_themetal


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Couple of pics from this year. First one is at Knob Hills riding the Gauntlet. 2nd is from Northshore


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

me


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

You got your new two wheeler. Nice..... Great bike.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Tall BMX'r said:


> You got your new two wheeler. Nice..... Great bike.


yes ,, its very sweet, still tuning the bike ,
it like a new lady,, we are still getting to know each others habits and traits.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Summer 2020, Bend, Oregon. A week before my 51. I was off and riding the Trans America Trail from Port Orford to Moab (where I ended ride). 52 soon, and may finish this off road ride to NC this summer.


----------



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Man, I’m an out of shape slacker compared to some of you guys!! Hoping to get there as i am working on fitness and doing more off road riding.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

Eno Esool said:


> View attachment 1934002
> View attachment 1934003
> View attachment 1934004


At least your Yamaha is the correct color!


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

A little bmx action from the state qualifier









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## croft (Aug 24, 2013)

From this years BC adventures , Fernie, Kimberley and Rossland . Pic on Seven Summits trail Rossland BC in 90• heat


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)




----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Me me and ME at 60 not to bad 60 and can still Bench right at 300 lbs
Getting stronger as a rider as well,

Me


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Me and my partner mid 50's just started this stuff last year, bought FS bikes in January. Have trails w3 bike to from house 1mile away. Eating better living better after stent in 2019 and over 30 yr smoker and quit. It's not all roses but endure ! Rode St George\ Hurricane trails and BVille twice! We're hooked!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

What's funny is I rode mountain bikes ever sense there were mountain bikes. My wife rode with me in the early years, then quit riding when we had kids. I kept riding till about 2009 when I got into racing stand up paddleboards. I paddled thousands of miles. Around 2011 my wife started riding mtb with a group of friends. She road 3 times a week. In 2012 I bought her a Giant Anthem 29r. She has done Fondos and tons of night rides, and knows all the trails. I just started getting back into mtb'g about 3 years ago when I bought a new / used Trek Marlin 6 XXL 29r. I upgraded everything on it and started riding with my wife and her friends. Her friend told the group to take it easy on me because she thought I was new to mtb'g Then she watched me blow by the group and send it off a jump crossed up.... She's like.. You ride pretty good for a beginner. I told her "I just haven't ridden for a while." 
It's nice that my wife and I both ride together now. Also occasionally riding in a big group with mixed level rides is fun and tame. Usually followed by beers But I mostly ride the steeper DH stuff by myself or with a select few friends who like to ride the same trails. 
Me and the Mrs out for a ride.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

53 years old and just got back into riding after a 20 year hiatus. I've been riding a lot this year, and made trips to Moab and DuPont/Pisgah this summer.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

52. At this point, I don't remember a time when I wasn't riding mountain bikes. Probably has less to do with how long I've been riding and more to do with how many times I've hit my head.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I know it is a bit repetitive but that is my go to reaction when someone takes a picture as a metal head for almost 40 years but I thought this in a more forum corresponding outfit fits in here and yes I am pulling my beer gut in. 🍻


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Keep Rock'in it dude..🤟


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Got your trail buddy too... Good dog.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeti rider69 said:


> View attachment 1911814
> View attachment 1911811
> 
> Riding Moosic Mountain in Pennsylvania. Know as the Moab of PA. Hit peak foliage the first time I came here. Pictures were awesome!
> ...


Hi. Is that Eales Preserve near Scranton? That looks like great riding. Might be something to drive to (I'm near Philly).


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Found a picture of me actually on a bike.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

acer66 said:


> Found a picture of me actually on a bike.
> View attachment 1949515


That bike was previously considered a 'she' bike defined by the dropped top tube. That is no longer politically correct. Now that bike would be defined as simply a 'trans' design. I think that's short for transportation? I don't quite understand all of this?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tall BMX'r said:


> That bike was previously considered a 'she' bike defined by the dropped top tube. That is no longer politically correct. Now that bike would be defined as simply a 'trans' design. I think that's short for transportation? I don't quite understand all of this?


The rider was previously considered a 'he' human
defined by the dropped top hair. That is no longer politically correct. Now that human would be defined as simply a 'trans' human. I think that's short for transformed? I don't quite understand all of this!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Just came across this pic of me enjoying a couple of beers before being talked into taking a ride to the ER with a suspected broken clavicle, later to find out also a broken scapula and four broken ribs. The blood had run down my forehead as I laid in a ditch and then headed downward once I sat up. This was a couple of years ago.










Got a few stitches in a couple of places in my head as well.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (Sep 17, 2021)

51 last spring.
Still from some footy I shot for the boys last week lol.
I actually did it as a coaching tool/form check and think I’m going to be utilizing it a lot more (iPhone and gorillapod)
S


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> 51 last spring.
> Still from some footy I shot for the boys last week lol.
> I actually did it as a coaching tool/form check and think I’m going to be utilizing it a lot more (iPhone and gorillapod)
> S
> View attachment 1950623


I have a really short gorilla pod with my GoPro on it. It fits in my pocket with the GoPro attached. I don't mind riding with it in my pocket. I just set it up for multiple Bursts with a 10 second timer, run up to my bike and ride towards it. The stills are super sharp. Next time I'm going to use my phone as a remote to start my GoPro. It's hard to get good still action shots from a phone. 
Here a still shot (one of a multiple burst series) from a few weeks ago on my Hero8 on mounted on the Gorrilla Pod. I also have a Hero5 that takes super sharp pictures as well.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

chazpat said:


> Just came across this pic of me enjoying a couple of beers before being talked into taking a ride to the ER with a suspected broken clavicle, later to find out also a broken scapula and four broken ribs. The blood had run down my forehead as I laid in a ditch and then headed downward once I sat up. This was a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1950619
> 
> ...


Ahh... Beers with friends and a painful trip to the ER. Good Times!


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

About 50 pounds lighter.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just my bike... and a beautiful backdrop..


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

50 years ago this was the road to the county landfill. I rode there in my dad's truck many times. They capped it in the early 70's, and now it's just a ride down memory lane


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Dana Point Harbor as seen from 2 Balls and a Bone trail. No boats in the ocean Everything is closed due to the Huntington Beach oil spill. On the up side, the recent rain has made the trail conditions perfect. Grippy at high speeds


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Anytime someone tries to photograph me, their phone/camera bursts into flames.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Back a year later. Rolling up on 53. Still shredding. 🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Running picture, sorry. 101k with 20,000 feet of gain I was whooped.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

nOOky said:


> Running picture, sorry. 101k with 20,000 feet of gain I was whooped.
> 
> View attachment 1954635


Phenomenal


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

acer66 said:


> I know it is a bit repetitive but that is my go to reaction when someone takes a picture as a metal head for almost 40 years but I thought this in a more forum corresponding outfit fits in here and yes I am pulling my beer gut in. 🍻


How many of you guys use terms like “dude” and “man” in your casual conversations?

Sometimes I think it may be kinda immature for an older gent, but then I don’t really care; this attitude comes from being an older gent.

These guys don’t care as long as they get food and taken for rides 😆


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

nOOky said:


> Running picture, sorry. 101k with 20,000 feet of gain I was whooped.
> 
> View attachment 1954635


I used to run ultras, it’s hard but fun in a wierd way, my max was seventy miles, started having leg issues so retired and focused on bikes. Where did you run?


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> I used to run ultras, it’s hard but fun in a wierd way, my max was seventy miles, started having leg issues so retired and focused on bikes. Where did you run?


Five ultras in 15 weeks this year. Afton 50k in Minnesota, Tahoe Rim 50 miler in Nevada, CCC 101k in Italy/Switzerland/France, and the Wild Duluth 100k/10k back to back in Minnesota 2 weeks ago. I ran Mountain Lakes 100 in Oregon, but quit after 57 miles with a health issue, but that's still an ultra maybe.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> How many of you guys use terms like “dude” and “man” in your casual conversations?
> 
> Sometimes I think it may be kinda immature for an older gent, but then I don’t really care; this attitude comes from being an older gent.
> 
> ...


“Dude” or “man”?
Not that there is anything wrong with that but I am not an pot head extra from Dude, Where's My Car?.
I am a metal head so I randomly scream, grunt and such instead.

Not sure why I should change just because I am an old fart.

More of a shop dog over here.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

You may refer to me as he, him, guy, or dude. My wife refers to me as old man.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tall BMX'r said:


> You may refer to me as he, him, guy, or dude. My wife refers to me as old man.


“Hey old guy” also works 👍


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

First race in 30 years. Finished 5th in Cat 3. Was only a few seconds from fourth, but a couple of minutes from third. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

nOOky said:


> Running picture, sorry. 101k with 20,000 feet of gain I was whooped.


Nice. I took up trail running this year and long distance skateboarding last year for some non-bikey hobbies. Got up to 50K on foot and 72K on the skateboard. I'm not doing any events. I just head out the doors and run/skate and see what's around the next corner/over the next hill.

I love biking, but I also enjoy the variety of doing other activities. Especially now that I am semi/mostly-retired. 🤘

I think 50K is my max on foot in a day so I am super impressed with 100K+ that's great. In 2022 I want to link up several 40K days with UL camping gear and fastpack some routes. That could be fun. I'd also like to hit 100K in a day on my longboard.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My buddy got my "good side," as I was climbing the Point Trail in Copper Harbor, MI last July.









...and a selfie at the top of Brockway just before descending "On the Edge," same trip:


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Copper Harbor is an awesome place!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

nOOky said:


> Copper Harbor is an awesome place!


Ain't it just?! I've been going up there every summer for the last 5 years or so and I can't wait to go again next year! I usually spend a week or ten days in Marquette, riding those trails and a week or so up in the Keweenaw. It makes for a great trip! I'm retired now, might stay U.P. there even longer next year.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Brickside


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

ddoh said:


> Brickside


With fish tacos from the food trailer next door!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

SteveF said:


> Ain't it just?! I've been going up there every summer for the last 5 years or so and I can't wait to go again next year! I usually spend a week or ten days in Marquette, riding those trails and a week or so up in the Keweenaw. It makes for a great trip! I'm retired now, might stay U.P. there even longer next year.


I heard they get a little snow too, if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Mt Bohemia


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Not 50 yet, but just celebrated a birthday that has me seeing it as right around the corner. Just wanted to take a moment to say thanks to Rick for starting this thread as well as posters past and future. It's very inspirational as I work on regaining my health. Thank you all!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Racing 3 weekends in a row


----------



## makemann (Apr 7, 2019)

59-years old and I got my second buckle at Leadville. Not sure what my next personal challenge will be for my 60th next year.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

goofyarcher said:


> Me me and ME at 60 not to bad 60 and can still Bench right at 300 lbs
> Getting stronger as a rider as well,
> 
> Me
> ...


Strength will definitely keep healthy and together with endurance is a awesome combo. No need to be a bodybuilder, even bodyweight exercises will do.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I'm 50 now, is there a secret handshake or something?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Lenny7 said:


> Well, I'm 50 now, is there a secret handshake or something?


No. The hand shake starts in your early 70's. Then the head shake. Let's not go there


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

My hotty 56 year old wifeee. MRS GEEZER
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Usually I'm riding solo these days so getting a photo today [by my GF was sweet]!










My GF turned 50 in Sept so I guess she should be posted here as well. 🤘


----------



## croft (Aug 24, 2013)

BC interior Kootney trip 2021, dodging the smoke, Fernie, Kimberley and Rossland


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

58....damn I just said that


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my to, trip to moab with levo


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forgot about this thread.

60 and aging like a fine wine, maybe not. 
Still enjoying an outing in the dirt though.


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

53 years old @ Rays indoor MTB park.


----------

